# Utilisation clavier iPad Air 2 pendant chargement



## aty1972 (6 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et tous!

Désolé si ce sujet a déjà été abordé..

Lorsque je recharge mon iPad Air 2 (iOs 8.1) l'utilisation du clavier devient erratique.. 
Je dois toucher plusieurs fois les touches pour qu'elles s'affichent correctement. Même chose pour la barre d'espace, la touche retour, effacer etc..

Dès que je débranche le chargeur tout fonctonne parfaitement.

J'ai essayé avec differents câbles et chargeurs, redémarage, reset etc.. Le résultat est le même.

Est-ce-que quelqu'un a le même problème et a trouvé une solution?

Merci!


----------



## Ipod-tow (7 Novembre 2014)

Mmmmm soit default d'iPad ou default d'iOS 8.1 il faudrait d'autres avis , témoignage


----------



## startampyon (8 Novembre 2014)

J'ai effectivement le même problème. As-tu déjà essayé avec le chargeur 10 W fourni avec ton iPad Air 2 ?


----------



## aty1972 (8 Novembre 2014)

C'est effectivement un problème de chargeur mais..

J'ai essayé avec plusieurs chargeurs, des 10w, des 12w et des chargeurs non Apple.

Selon les cas, à coté de la batterie, j'ai un message qui dit "aucune recharge en cours". Ca veut donc dire que l'alimentation n'est pas suffisante (même si le chargeur était branché à l'électricté et non à un port USB).

C'est seulement lorsque j'ai ce message que le clavier ne fonctionne pas normalement.

A noter que des fois même avec des chargeurs tiers tout fonctionne bien.

Je n'ai jamais ce problème avec mon iPhone 6.

Me reste plus qu'à faire le tour de tous mes chargeurs et voir ceux que mon iPad tolère et ceux qu'il n'aime pas


----------



## startampyon (10 Novembre 2014)

Mon iPad Air 2 répond parfaitement bien lorsqu'il est branché à son chargeur 10 W ou à mon MacBook Pro. Il supporte mal les chargeurs 12 W et les chargeurs "intelligents" (comme Anker).


----------

